# SubMersive in action



## cruzmisl (Jul 1, 2007)

Hi All,
Today I was playing around with the Submersive and have it sounding pretty good without touching REW or my DSP-30. I decided to listen to a Tom Petty concert I had saved on my DVR (when he was live in Florida on Soundstage). The impact of this sub literally gives my wife goosebumps. I saw something moving around the sub and thought it was a rat or something but it wasn't. It was the speaker cover:yes: Check out the quicktime file. Not as impressive as real life due to the low resolution but you get the point. I want another one......

http://home.cogeco.ca/~4re/submersive.MOV

:yay:


----------



## Guest (Aug 16, 2007)

Nice video, I am trying to borrow a good digi cam to take one of my diy sub. Run a 15 hertz test tone or something like that and record it


----------



## SteveCallas (Apr 29, 2006)

Hmm, I wonder if that creates distortion and/or loads the driver a bit :scratch:


----------



## Guest (Oct 5, 2007)

I can feel the same thing when I run mine. The movement is cool and I really don't have to have it turned up that much to have that happen


----------



## duwdu (Mar 23, 2007)

I realize this is a very old thread cruzmisl and folks; but just thought to point to the situation that the SubMersive has been having a fantastic run and press... :T


----------



## gperkins_1973 (Aug 25, 2008)

Can't open the link. Is there a problem with it.

cheers

Graham


----------



## Mike P. (Apr 6, 2007)

That was posted a long time ago, the link is no longer valid.


----------



## gperkins_1973 (Aug 25, 2008)

A real shame as there aren't any videos apart from one on you tube which is rubbish showing the submersive in action.

cheers

Graham


----------

